# Don't laugh! Anyone seen new or used lp records for sale in DXB?



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi all - 

I'm relocating shortly to DXB and am an avid record collector. Of course i'll be bringing over my collection to satisfy me...but, like any collector, the desire to add to one's collection never really goes away!

I know i have the ebay and internet mail-order option to pursue, but has anyone seen either new or used records for sale anywhere in DXB?

And for those who are wondering how many rocks i have in my head - i just have to get on my hobby horse and tell you that a good record actually sounds better than a cd of the same recording (provided the system is decent)


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

there used to be a shop down in Bur dubai that sold Lp's, not sure if it is there anymore though.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

There is a huge Virgin Records Store in The Mall of Emirates....
most likely they will stock some of them for new releases....but certainly not used ones...

Good Luck


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

Is there a risk that they would be confiscated by Customs on entry into Dubai? Has this ever happened to anybody - with books, or cds or DVDs? How do they control MP3 players or computer hard drives?!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im not sure how they police the hard drives etc...but when packing DVDs, books etc, it is usually better to have them packed seperately, so they can be easily identified when it comes to checking your goods.

Basically, the rule of thumb is : its OK to bring in if it's not morally, culturally or religiously offensive.


----------

